# Greetings Master Masons!



## GAtraveler (Jul 6, 2019)

Hello all,

I wanted to introduce myself, I’m Shane Roberts. I have been away for quite awhile! I was raised in 2009,10 years ago in Illinois. I moved to Georgia in 2013 and started getting back into it last year. 

Bro. Roberts


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 6, 2019)

Welcome back Brother.
Mike


----------



## Winter (Jul 6, 2019)

Welcome back Brother.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 7, 2019)

Welcome back Bro Shane


----------



## bro.william (Jul 9, 2019)

welcome home.


----------



## Matt Ross (Jul 12, 2019)

Welcome Brother, and thank you for your service!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 19, 2019)

Greetings and welcome back Brother.


----------

